# Three hybrid boxes



## George Watkins (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello folks

I made these last week, two are white mallee burr and one is oak driftwood.
all are about 3 1/4" tall by 2 3/8" wide

white mallee burr
















oak driftwood
















white mallee burr


----------



## Turned Around (Feb 19, 2014)

very cool. i like the white mallee burl. that vibrant blue is a very nice compliment.


----------



## Akula (Feb 19, 2014)

I really enjoy you sharing the images of the hybrid boxes you turn.  They are all beautiful


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Those are some knock-out boxes. Great looking.

Ray


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 19, 2014)

excellent work as always George!

I have a few blanks for hybrid boxes, but haven't had the courage to cut into them yet.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 19, 2014)

Really great!  I've been turning for a couple years, but nothing other than pens and "spindle-stuff" -- tool handles, peppermills.  Over Christmas I bought a bowl gouge (minus handle, of course!) so I could try some bowls and boxes. 

I really want to try now that I've seen these incredible boxes! I'd be interested to know if you made the blanks, and what you used to fill the voids.


----------



## tangoman (Feb 19, 2014)

*WOW !*

George,

Those boxes are stunning, that vibrant blue in number one is amazing !

Cam


----------



## Curly (Feb 19, 2014)

George I always look forward to opening your threads to see your boxes. I sometimes wonder how one would look if lit from the inside.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome boxes George. Nice mix of colors



Harry


----------



## George Watkins (Feb 20, 2014)

thank you for all of your kind comments and "likes"
 
LeeR: I do make the blanks myself, a piece of burr is placed into a mold and the resin is poured in, after the resin is cured I have a solid blank which I mount on the lathe and turn just like you would any other really dense woods i.e cocobolo, lignum vitae etc the slight difference comes in the finishing of hybrid material as I prefer to use a 3 stage buffing process which is something that I wouldn’t use on a traditional wooden box.


----------



## mark james (Feb 20, 2014)

Incredibly beautiful!  Please keep posting your work - something for me to aspire to!


----------



## George Watkins (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## johncrane (Feb 22, 2014)

Fantastic work George, your colors work perfect,photos are great.


----------



## George Watkins (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Fishinbo (Feb 24, 2014)

Absolutely stunning bowls! The woods and the mix of colors are really attractive and the finish is flawless. Impressive work!


----------

